# What's the most 'snobbyness' you've experienced at a club?



## SHiiBBZ (Feb 26, 2015)

I've played a fair few courses in the past few months and most people have been so friendly and welcoming - as a beginner and newcomer to the so called 'snobs sport' pretty much everyone I've come in contact with couldn't have been nicer. 

However, at our local course Tilgate we had a tee time of 0640 booked so I went the previous evening to pick up trolley tokens and scorecards, turned up nice and early the following day and the Marshall was hideous! Almost refused to believe we had a tee time booked and were trying to sneak on the course, despite me having the email confirmation!

What snobby experiences have you had?


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 26, 2015)

SHiiBBZ said:



			I've played a fair few courses in the past few months and most people have been so friendly and welcoming - as a beginner and newcomer to the so called 'snobs sport' pretty much everyone I've come in contact with couldn't have been nicer. 

However, at our local course Tilgate we had a tee time of 0640 booked so I went the previous evening to pick up trolley tokens and scorecards, turned up nice and early the following day and the Marshall was hideous! Almost refused to believe we had a tee time booked and were trying to sneak on the course, despite me having the email confirmation!

What snobby experiences have you had?
		
Click to expand...

That doesn't seem 'snobby'! Just 'mis-trusting'!

Was that Tilgate Forest btw?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 26, 2015)

Had a run in with some rather loud golf shoes and the members at New Zealand Golf Club!


----------



## GB72 (Feb 26, 2015)

I was told to tuck my shirt in In the bar at my own club whilst hosting 3 forumers. Apparently it was upsetting 2 committee members in the bar, the only other 2 people in the bar


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 26, 2015)

GB72 said:



			I was told to tuck my shirt in In the bar at my own club whilst hosting 3 forumers. Apparently it was upsetting 2 committee members in the bar, the only other 2 people in the bar
		
Click to expand...

Is that snobby or a dress code for your club?


----------



## fundy (Feb 26, 2015)

the sock debate at Ashridge always up there with the best of them. why would i wear shorts if im going to have to wear socks upto my knees! always amusing seeing people tee off in waterproof trousers in burning hot conditions lol


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 26, 2015)

GB72 said:



			I was told to tuck my shirt in In the bar at my own club whilst hosting 3 forumers. Apparently it was upsetting 2 committee members in the bar, the only other 2 people in the bar
		
Click to expand...

I don't blame them, you scruffy bugger

Its a golf club not a hippy commune!


----------



## Jabba (Feb 26, 2015)

I would write a letter of complaint to the club secretary. It's unlikely that your experience is unique with the marshal and he may put off many visitors to that club.If nothing else, it may save someone else from a similar encounter.

I received poor customer service from the pro when visiting a local, expensive course and emailed the club sec. Within 24 hours I received a very courteous reply along with an open dated invite for a round of golf plus coffee and sandwiches for 2 people.


----------



## Piece (Feb 26, 2015)

Got thrown off a course for sharing one bag.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 26, 2015)

Piece said:



			Got thrown off a course for sharing one bag.
		
Click to expand...

Only one


----------



## Sponge1980 (Feb 26, 2015)

When I was a junior 4 of us went to a North of Scotland schools competition accompanied by one of our teachers. After our practice round we went into the lounge as they had provided a meal for everyone. There was a guy at the door checking team names off a list as we went in. We told him which team we were and he said to us "Just remember, you're not in Orkney now" I'm not sure what he was expecting us to do.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 26, 2015)

HiD was Matron and had gone along to pick up a cheque from local golf club for monies raised by them for her unit and  she wasn't allowed in the lounge as she was a woman !! She'd been invited by them !!
Cheque was handed over in another room out of sight.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 26, 2015)

Only place I have expirenced "snobby" behaviour was at Ashridge when i enquired about membership to the admin lady and there was this tiny old lady in the office who started grilling me and giving me this dirty look up and down. When I said I was military and my HC she informed me that I wouldn't be able to gain membership there !!


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (Feb 26, 2015)

Sponge1980 said:



			When I was a junior 4 of us went to a North of Scotland schools competition accompanied by one of our teachers. After our practice round we went into the lounge as they had provided a meal for everyone. There was a guy at the door checking team names off a list as we went in. We told him which team we were and he said to us "Just remember, you're not in Orkney now" *I'am not sure what he was expecting us to do*.
		
Click to expand...

Mmm, i wonder....



Never did a beer have a better name..


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 26, 2015)

Playing in a county event an elderly member came up to me in the clubhouse and pleasantly enquired about my golf tie as he thought he recognised it
On being told it was BIGGA [British Golf Greenkeepers Assoc] he sort of hurrumphed and walked away.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 26, 2015)

upsidedown said:



			HiD was Matron and had gone along to pick up a cheque from local golf club for monies raised by them for her unit and  she wasn't allowed in the lounge as she was a woman !! She'd been invited by them !!
Cheque was handed over in another room out of sight.....
		
Click to expand...

That is awful and sums up all that is wrong with some Clubs.


----------



## matchrat (Feb 26, 2015)

Having to buy socks at the The Army because mine were the wrong colour. Pro apologised but said he would get it in the ear if he let me play.    Playing a 4bbb match at Liphook midweek in the evening - let a 2 ball through. Another 2 ball appeared on previous green behind us while we were waiting for the fairway to clear. We tee off because no point in letting the next two ball through as there is no where for them to go yet. As we were walking down the fairway we hear a shout of fore - the two ball had teed of while still walking to our balls !!!!. Met them waiting on the next tee and off course asked what the hell they thought they were doing. They refused to apologies and just kept saying that Liphook was a two ball course and my friend (who is a member ) should check in his diary where it says two balls have priority. Never met a more entitled ass - didn't seem to understand what they had done wrong.


----------



## CMAC (Feb 26, 2015)

During a heatwave (we do get them sometimes) I was pulled up for arriving, yes you heard, just arriving at the clubhouse while not wearing a jacket!!

On enquiring with the pro about wearing shorts in the heat I was told Knee length tailored shorts with knee length 'proper' socks.

I have never been back:angry:


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm not sure it counts as "snobbyness" but I tried to organise an away day for a society I play in. Was looking at booking 10 4 ball tee times plus coffe/bacon rolls on arrival and two course lunch afterwards. Would have been close to Â£2500 plus extra spend in the pro shop and on drinks so probably over Â£3000 by the time we'd finished. Was told by the club that they wouldn't accept the booking because 2 of our society weren't club members and didn't have official handicaps. Couldn't believe a club was willing to turn away that amount of business in difficult times.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 26, 2015)

I was asked to tuck my football shirt in my tracksuit, but untuck my tracksuit from my socks.

I was just so confused, it put me right orrrrrffffff.


----------



## Ads749r (Feb 26, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I was asked to tuck my football shirt in my tracksuit, but untuck my tracksuit from my socks.

I was just so confused, it put me right orrrrrffffff.
		
Click to expand...

Was they knee length socks, that might of been the problem. Apart from that...........


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 26, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I was asked to tuck my football shirt in my tracksuit, but untuck my tracksuit from my socks.

I was just so confused, it put me right orrrrrffffff.
		
Click to expand...

Was it the Satin Red Kappa one though?


----------



## john0 (Feb 26, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I was asked to tuck my football shirt in my tracksuit, but untuck my tracksuit from my socks.

I was just so confused, it put me right orrrrrffffff.
		
Click to expand...

Shouldn't that be shell suit?


----------



## matt611 (Feb 26, 2015)

fundy said:



			the sock debate at Ashridge always up there with the best of them. why would i wear shorts if im going to have to wear socks upto my knees! always amusing seeing people tee off in waterproof trousers in burning hot conditions lol
		
Click to expand...

I don't believe that is the case any more, just need white socks which aren't the ankle type


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 26, 2015)

Ads749r said:



			Was they knee length socks, that might of been the problem. Apart from that...........
		
Click to expand...

Them Arsenal black and green ones......uuurggghhhh.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 26, 2015)

fundy said:



			the sock debate at Ashridge always up there with the best of them. why would i wear shorts if im going to have to wear socks upto my knees! always amusing seeing people tee off in waterproof trousers in burning hot conditions lol
		
Click to expand...

The same at Northampton County Course


----------



## doublebogey7 (Feb 26, 2015)

Played at a mates course early on a Saturday I was first to arrive to a completly empty car park.  So parked in a bay avoiding those marked reserve.  Reprimanded by a member 10 minutes later for parking the wrong way round (180 degrees).


----------



## lobthewedge (Feb 26, 2015)

Didn't have a jacket on and was asked to remove myself from the lounge at kilermont golf club.  Quite happy to do so, as it was in the middle of a heatwave and the room was rather stuffy anyway.  

Thoroughly enjoyed my beer sitting on the wall outside in the shade, I even undid the top button of my shirt and loosened my tie - that's how I roll!


----------



## Crow (Feb 26, 2015)

lobthewedge said:



			Didn't have a jacket on and was asked to remove myself from the lounge at kilermont golf club.  Quite happy to do so, as it was in the middle of a heatwave and the room was rather stuffy anyway.  

*Thoroughly enjoyed my beer sitting on the wall outside in the shade, I even undid the top button of my shirt and loosened my tie - that's how I roll!*

Click to expand...

You're dangerous!


----------



## lobthewedge (Feb 26, 2015)

Crow said:



			You're dangerous! 

Click to expand...

What can I say, I live for the thrill, life on the edge and all that.


----------



## NST (Feb 26, 2015)

I wasn't there,  but a mate purchased white ankle socks from pro shop, put them on only to be told by the starter he couldn't wear them on the course. Short discussion, they tee'd off anyway with the starter following them up the first telling them he'd be calling the police and they were now trespassing as they were on the course without permission.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 27, 2015)

I was told by a barman whilst in the spike bar that he would serve me in the other bar.

When I entered the there bar he said I wasn't allowed in without a jacket.  I told him you asked me in.  He said I will bring the drinks outside to where we were sitting.   really odd chap.   it was only us and him at the club. We were last off the course.


----------



## Slab (Feb 27, 2015)

Wondering if these examples are recent or maybe happened decades ago?


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Feb 27, 2015)

I like to collect ball markers, my daughter was in The USA and called in at a very famous ("star studded")course in LA and TRIED to picked up a ball marker, she was asked for her 'card', she said it's only a few dollars so can I pay cash, the reply 'no miss card only', so she got her card out, 'no miss, members card', she explained it was a gift for me, the reply was no, you need a members card, so she offered to put $10 into a charity, the reply 'no miss, you need a members card'.  She told them in no uncertain terms to get over themselves and get lost.  It's not a ball marker I regret not having.  American monied snobbery really can be unbearable.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 27, 2015)

Well after reading these i'm glad i play at some less prestigious courses where i have never encountered such tomfoolery!


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Feb 27, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Well after reading these i'm glad i play at some less prestigious courses where i have never encountered such tomfoolery!
		
Click to expand...

I agree. 

I've got a few friends that can't understand why I play golf because of the perceived elitism, pointless rules and general "old-fashionedness" of the game.

At the moment, I'm struggling to give them a good answer.


----------



## Robobum (Feb 27, 2015)

I've never encountered any snobbery.

But then I'm not easily offended .


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 27, 2015)

Jabba said:



			I would write a letter of complaint to the club secretary. It's unlikely that your experience is unique with the marshal and he may put off many visitors to that club.If nothing else, it may save someone else from a similar encounter.

I received poor customer service from the pro when visiting a local, expensive course and emailed the club sec. Within 24 hours I received a very courteous reply along with an open dated invite for a round of golf plus coffee and sandwiches for 2 people.
		
Click to expand...

Where was that Jabba? if your local to me I might try that lol or I might have experienced it myself tbh.


----------



## turkish (Feb 27, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			I was told by a barman whilst in the spike bar that he would serve me in the other bar.

When I entered the there bar he said I wasn't allowed in without a jacket.  I told him you asked me in.  He said I will bring the drinks outside to where we were sitting.   really odd chap.   it was only us and him at the club. We were last off the course.
		
Click to expand...

Ha this guy sounds a hoot.... Surely on the wind up more than anything


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 27, 2015)

A lot of these just sound like any private members club you could could care to visit.


----------



## Loz1607 (Feb 27, 2015)

I was recently approached in the bar at my club by an elderly gent - who proceeded to point to me and repeatedy say 'Jacket'.  

Not having a clue what he was referring to I a politely enquired what he meant, apparently jackets arent allowed in the bar.  It was a windproof top.  On checking the dress code, it states no rain wear in the bar, which this wasnt.  I wasnt alone in this, he did exactly the same to another one of our group.  When informed it was a jumper not a jacket, he returned to his perch in the corner to examine everyone else walking in.

If i was in breach of the clubhouse dress code I have no problem being told as it was something I was unaware of.  This was more the manner in which he tried to tell me.  A polite, 'i dont know if your aware that jackets arent allowed in the club house'  would have been enough.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 27, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			I was told by a barman whilst in the spike bar that he would serve me in the other bar.

When I entered the there bar he said I wasn't allowed in without a jacket.  I told him you asked me in.  He said I will bring the drinks outside to where we were sitting.   really odd chap.   it was only us and him at the club. We were last off the course.
		
Click to expand...

.............probably watching Emmerdale


----------



## SHiiBBZ (Feb 27, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			That doesn't seem 'snobby'! Just 'mis-trusting'!

Was that Tilgate Forest btw?
		
Click to expand...

It was the way he was obviously judging us (not all dressed up in top golf gear etc). Yes that was Tilgate Forest. Nice course - very difficult.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 27, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			.............probably watching Emmerdale
		
Click to expand...

He wasn't watching Emmerdale with the amount of faffing he did over the sale of a bag or two of nuts.    under no circumstances were they to be eaten out of a bag.   he simply must put these in a bowl.  

Thinking back he was actually some craic.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 27, 2015)

We need more naming and shaming. I would like to avoid all of these horrors as I play for fun, not to be belittled. I have been lucky as I have heard some horrors but never personally experienced any. The sock one always mystifies me. Who on earth thinks knee length socks and shorts look anything but ridiculous in this modern age?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 27, 2015)

Now, just for the record - my club is not snobby but does have the odd idiot who is. 



I spoke to an old football mate who happened to be the current Captain and he said that he had said hi to one particular idiot who was reading the applicants details applying for membership that were, as always, posted on the notice board.

 "we really do have too many working class people applying these days" he said. I asked my mate if his reply had been "but surely better them than the likes of you who has been bankrupt twice and cost these sort of people lots of money and, in some cases, their jobs" sadly he just didn't comment


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Feb 27, 2015)

The only snobbiness I have experience was when I was in the process of joining my current club.

Funnily enough it wasn't at the club, it was on facebook. This guy is a friend of a friend and said he was planning to leave the club as too many "Chavs with tattoos" joining the club.

Unfortunately for him I do have tattoos and couldn't help but apologise (somewhat sarcastically) that he may have to encounter me at the club, but like to think my golf etiquette is very good and will try not to upset him!! :smirk:

I have never met this guy and think he has left the club, but it was his instant stereotyping that ground my gears.

Luckily in the 18 months I have been there I have experienced nothing but welcoming and friendly members.


----------



## richart (Feb 27, 2015)

Robobum said:



			I've never encountered any snobbery.

But then I'm not easily offended .
		
Click to expand...

 Same here. Played for over 40 years, at a lot of courses, and never had a problem. I do check club websites for dress codes etc, so as not to embarrass myself. If you play at a private golf club you abide by their rules.

I did see a forumer produce a Bentley stamped Pro V1, when he was playing with another forumer that only had a Skoda one. That was a bit snobby.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 27, 2015)

Have played plenty of courses in 20 years I haven't encountered much snobbyness at all,

Going back a long time I have had a pro watch us on the 1st tee to make sure we could play and my mate was told off at Holme Hall for having his shirt hanging out but he then corrected the member and told him it was actually his jumper and did he want him to tuck that in instead both were over 15 years ago.

I do however remember one committee member at Market Rasen telling me off once in a club competition for wearing black socks with shorts and not white sports socks, I was on the 3rd green and he came racing across from the 6th green to tell me, worst thing was he had his cap back to front and looked like a right tool.

Overall I think most clubs are really friendly these days and its only the very very very old guard that are an issue.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 27, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			and not white sports cocks
		
Click to expand...

     No wonder they had issues!!


----------



## Robobum (Feb 27, 2015)

richart said:



			I did see a forumer produce a Bentley stamped Pro V1, when he was playing with another forumer that only had a Skoda one. That was a bit snobby.

Click to expand...

Good point. Snobbery is rife!!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 27, 2015)

Rooter said:



     No wonder they had issues!!
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea what your on about  :rofl:


----------



## Rooter (Feb 27, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I have no idea what your on about  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Ninja Edit!


----------



## A1ex (Feb 27, 2015)

The problem here is people expect to take the same attitude from their local course and apply it somewhere else, with no problems. That to me is ignorant. 

You wouldn't wear jeans and a polo shirt for dinner at The Ritz, so why would you go to some exclusive golf clubs and expect to wear shorts and play four balls, THEN get funny when someone takes offence?

Black socks with white golf shoes, eating peanuts out of the bag....were you dragged up :rofl:


----------



## Slab (Feb 27, 2015)

A1ex said:



			The problem here is people expect to take the same attitude from their local course and apply it somewhere else, with no problems. That to me is ignorant. 

You wouldn't wear jeans and a polo shirt for dinner at The Ritz, so why would you go to some exclusive golf clubs and expect to wear shorts and play four balls, THEN get funny when someone takes offence?

Black socks with white golf shoes, eating peanuts out of the bag....were you dragged up :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Maybe because there are some golf clubs/members that see themselves as exclusive but are in fact little more than a burger king when compared to your Ritz analogy

edit: but you're absolutely right about black socks with golf shoes <shudder smiley>


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Feb 27, 2015)

Troon Darley a few years back when I had teed off just before 7am with the pro's permission even though normally people cannot start until 7.30am. Agreed I would settle up after the round.   One of the greenkeepers warned me about the ultimate jobsworth secretary they had and sure enough, before I'd even got to the 18th green, he was yelling out of his window at me.   

After taking five times as long to putt out as I should have, went over and he went off on one about teeing off before he's got there.  Even giving him the pro's approval wasn't enough and he took my money and then told me I would be banned for a month from playing there.   

Seeing as I was about to drive back down the M74 to England straight after, I gave him my mate's name and local club (even though he doesn't even play golf) and this tool sat there and made sure I saw him writing it down.   It took me until Carlisle to stop laughing about it.


----------



## rksquire (Feb 27, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			and not white sports cocks
		
Click to expand...




Rooter said:



     No wonder they had issues!!
		
Click to expand...

Do you have to be fitted for those?


----------



## ger147 (Feb 27, 2015)

Slab said:



			but you're absolutely right about black socks with golf shoes <shudder smiley>
		
Click to expand...

Only ever wear black socks as white ones would look pretty silly with my black golf shoes and black trousers.

But I did grow up in a council house so I'm guessing that explains a lot...


----------



## Slab (Feb 27, 2015)

ger147 said:



			Only ever wear black socks as white ones would look pretty silly with my black golf shoes and black trousers.

But I did grow up in a council house so I'm guessing that explains a lot...
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure with trousers you can wear My Little Pony socks if you want

I think the earlier point related to socks with shorts


----------



## ger147 (Feb 27, 2015)

Slab said:



			Pretty sure with trousers you can wear My Little Pony socks if you want

I think the earlier point related to socks with shorts 

Click to expand...

Shorts should deffo be banned. Grown men in shorts who are not at their work on a football or rugby pitch or equivalent is just wrong.


----------



## SHiiBBZ (Feb 27, 2015)

I also regularly use Teeofftimes.co.uk to book my green fees. It's a great website and you can some seriously good deals. 

Whenever we book at Reigate Hill GC, the old prat in the Pro Shop changes the time (the club reserve the right to change the time up to half an hour, and Teeofftimes will accept on your behalf). 

So regardless of when we book - last time was 11.04, he changed it to 11.34. We got there early anyway to warm up and wander round the shop, headed up to the tee at 11 and guess what - not a soul ready to tee off for the next 20 minutes. Ended up teeing off at 20 past. He's a complete prat.

Reigate Hill is also the only other course that require sight of the email confirmation from TOT when you get there. Booked probably 15 different courses and they've got us all booked in - but Reigate seem to have a problem with it!


----------



## richart (Feb 27, 2015)

ger147 said:



			Shorts should deffo be banned. Grown men in shorts who are not at their work on a football or rugby pitch or equivalent is just wrong. 

Click to expand...

 Totally agree.:thup:


----------



## Slab (Feb 27, 2015)

ger147 said:



			Shorts should deffo be banned. Grown men in shorts who are not at their work on a football or rugby pitch or equivalent is just wrong. 

Click to expand...

Mmmm always shorts, I've only worn trousers for golf once in the last three years but I understand the different climatic perspective and its mostly trousers where you are 

What is that saying... _Its aye cauld in Cumbernauld_


----------



## ger147 (Feb 27, 2015)

Slab said:



			Mmmm always shorts, I've only worn trousers for golf once in the last three years but I understand the different climatic perspective and its mostly trousers where you are 

What is that saying... _Its aye cauld in Cumbernauld_ 

Click to expand...

Not sure what the Met Office weather warning says for this weekend, but it certainly won't be shorts weather


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 27, 2015)

SHiiBBZ said:



			I also regularly use Teeofftimes.co.uk to book my green fees. It's a great website and you can some seriously good deals. 

Whenever we book at Reigate Hill GC, the old prat in the Pro Shop changes the time (the club reserve the right to change the time up to half an hour, and Teeofftimes will accept on your behalf). 

So regardless of when we book - last time was 11.04, he changed it to 11.34. We got there early anyway to warm up and wander round the shop, headed up to the tee at 11 and guess what - not a soul ready to tee off for the next 20 minutes. Ended up teeing off at 20 past. He's a complete prat.

Reigate Hill is also the only other course that require sight of the email confirmation from TOT when you get there. Booked probably 15 different courses and they've got us all booked in - but Reigate seem to have a problem with it!
		
Click to expand...

At the minute, booking direct with Reigate Hill has been cheaper than Tee Off Times. I've paid Â£15 the last few rounds at Reigate, and been quoted Â£17.50 on Tee Off Times, and you can get a morning tee time!


----------



## Jabba (Feb 27, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			Where was that Jabba? if your local to me I might try that lol or I might have experienced it myself tbh.
		
Click to expand...

PM sent including club name. The secretary sorted it, so I'd rather not name the club on the open forum.


----------



## ruff-driver (Feb 27, 2015)

Slab said:



			Pretty sure with trousers* you can wear My Little Pony socks if you want

*I think the earlier point related to socks with shorts 

Click to expand...

Ruffian....i've spilt pimms over my cravat now :angry:
My butler is sending an e-mail to your club director to have you lashed at dawn on the first tee.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 27, 2015)

IMO most of the 'snobbery' complaints I've just read aren't really anything to do with snobbery - more to do with members and club reps seeking adherence to club rules around such dress code or playing formats.  The only time I have encountered what I see as 'true' snobbery is when I was looking to join a well know Hampshire Club I asked to be put on the waiting list -  membership being full - to be asked if I new any members and when I said that I didn't I was told rather snootily that that was not possible as membership was by invitation only - and I couldn't just put my name down on the waiting list.  Needless to say I haven't bothered much with that club since.

Where I tend to see aspects of snobbery in golf clubs - and one of the things that I think could put prospective members off joining a club - or indeed folk actually starting playing the game - is the obsession that many golfers and the magazines have with equipment - and with individuals that obsession can often become rather snobbish and bragging in it's nature - both dismissive of certain brands and older clubs, and talking endlessly about the new stuff they've bought and how much better it is - blah blah blah.  

Perhaps it is in the nature of many golfers, and maybe it's just part of 'todays golf', but I think this obsession amongst the general golfer and golfing community is a relatively new development (starting in the 80s?) and I don't actually think it's a very attractive trait as it could look to the outsider and from the outside of golf as 'money talking' and 'snobbery'.  

Just a thought.


----------



## Crawfy (Feb 27, 2015)

I was told by the starter at Muirfield that he didn't "appreciate" my putter cover. It was white with green shamrocks. Unsure if he was a snob or just a bigot...or a snobby bigot. I subsequently marked my ball in front of him...with a shamrock.


----------



## richart (Feb 27, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			IMO most of the 'snobbery' complaints I've just read aren't really anything to do with snobbery - more to do with members and club reps seeking adherence to club rules around such dress code or playing formats.  The only time I have encountered what I see as 'true' snobbery is when I was looking to join a well know Hampshire Club I asked to be put on the waiting list -  membership being full - to be asked if I new any members and when I said that I didn't I was told rather snootily that that was not possible as membership was by invitation only - and I couldn't just put my name down on the waiting list.  Needless to say I haven't bothered much with that club since.

Where I tend to see aspects of snobbery in golf clubs - and one of the things that I think could put prospective members off joining a club - or indeed folk actually starting playing the game - is the obsession that many golfers and the magazines have with equipment - and with individuals that obsession can often become rather snobbish and bragging in it's nature - both dismissive of certain brands and older clubs, and talking endlessly about the new stuff they've bought and how much better it is - blah blah blah.  

Perhaps it is in the nature of many golfers, and maybe it's just part of 'todays golf', but I think this obsession amongst the general golfer and golfing community is a relatively new development (starting in the 80s?) and I don't actually think it's a very attractive trait as it could look to the outsider and from the outside of golf as 'money talking' and 'snobbery'.  

Just a thought.
		
Click to expand...

Hope you are not talking about my Club. Sounds like one that is in the GM top 100 courses.oo:


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Feb 27, 2015)

Crawfy said:



			I subsequently marked my ball in front of him...with a shamrock.
		
Click to expand...

Love it


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 27, 2015)

richart said:



			Hope you are not talking about my Club. Sounds like one that is in the GM top 100 courses.oo:
		
Click to expand...

Indeed -  a certain club inbetween our two tracks


----------



## CMAC (Feb 27, 2015)

lobthewedge said:



			What can I say, I live for the thrill, life on the edge and all that.
		
Click to expand...

I'm with LTW. I have 3 pairs of shoes, two are black and the other is brown. I know that sounds strange but it's just the way I like to live my life.


----------



## CMAC (Feb 27, 2015)

ger147 said:



*Shorts should deffo be banned.* Grown men in shorts who are not at their work on a football or rugby pitch or equivalent is just wrong. 

Click to expand...

I'll caveat that with 'on the golf course' and 'for men only' and 'women who look like men' 

we had a 24 year old babe who wore shorts on hot days, you could tell what hole she was on when you saw male members just standing on a fairway staring :rofl:


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 27, 2015)

Anyone that saw Charley Hull's outfit on the 4th day at Melbourne would not be advocating the banning of shorts on the golf course.


----------



## North Mimms (Feb 27, 2015)

RAC club at Epson before the equality legislation. Husband was a member.

We turn up at first tee to be paired up with two other (unknown) members.
"Where's the Ladies tee? " I ask.
"You're standing on it" came the reply ie there wasn't one.

Afterwards- a very hot day, I was told that as a LADY, I was not allowed in the spike bar for a drink, but if I would change my shoes, I could get a "nice cup of tea" in the Lounge. 
I wanted a pint of lager...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 27, 2015)

Having moved to an area where I didn't know anyone who played golf, I had a look at the EGU website to see if there were any clubs in the area that had vacancies.  Went to visit one and introduced myself to the secretary and explained my circumstances and mentioned that I understood there may be membership vacancies.  The response was "Well, you don't want to believe everything you read on the internet."  When I continued the next gambit was "Well we do have a handicap limit; do you think you could play to a handicap of 24?"  I responded that as the society I currently played in had me off 8, I probably could, then made my excuses and left.

In hindsight, I should thank him; I went back a few years later and played the course, found it thoroughly overrated.


----------



## colint (Feb 27, 2015)

I wasn't involved personally but a friend was a visitor at my club with another member, 3 of them played and their wives and young children joined them on the balcony for a drink after the game. Some long standing members were heard muttering "they'll be letting animals in next" so they left and spent their cash elsewhere, personally I'd have punched his lights out.

I've found snobbery to be inverse to a clubs status, I've come across lots of small minded pettiness at some pretty average courses, but without doubt the friendliest, least pretentious club in my area is Royal Liverpool (Holylake). Played as a visitor and for a short period as a member and the effort made to make visitors feel welcome is fantastic


----------



## ger147 (Feb 27, 2015)

colint said:



			I wasn't involved personally but a friend was a visitor at my club with another member, 3 of them played and their wives and young children joined them on the balcony for a drink after the game. Some long standing members were heard muttering "they'll be letting animals in next" so they left and spent their cash elsewhere, personally I'd have punched his lights out.

I've found snobbery to be inverse to a clubs status, I've come across lots of small minded pettiness at some pretty average courses, but without doubt the friendliest, least pretentious club in my area is Royal Liverpool (Holylake). Played as a visitor and for a short period as a member and the effort made to make visitors feel welcome is fantastic
		
Click to expand...

My experience is exactly the same. The friendliest and warmest welcome I get as a visitor is when I go to Turnberry.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 27, 2015)

Crawfy said:



			I was told by the starter at Muirfield that he didn't "appreciate" my putter cover. It was white with green shamrocks. Unsure if he was a snob or just a bigot...or a snobby bigot. I subsequently marked my ball in front of him...with a shamrock.
		
Click to expand...

He really wouldn't want to see me rocking up to the first tee then :rofl:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 27, 2015)

ger147 said:



			My experience is exactly the same. The friendliest and warmest welcome I get as a visitor is when I go to Turnberry.
		
Click to expand...

I find that as well.  The best and friendliest welcomes I've ever had are at Woodhall Spa and The Blue Monster at Doral.


----------



## rickg (Feb 27, 2015)

Herts scratch league team match away...I was captain.....protocol was the away team provided bacon rolls before the morning foursomes....my guys loved their bacon rolls......

Day before the match I received an email from the home team advising they wouldn't be providing bacon rolls before the match,  but instead they would be available at the halfway hut........

No way my guys would last 9 holes without their rolls, so I picked up 16 crispy creme donuts on my way to the club......one for our guys, and in the spirit of friendship, one for each opposition.......
Got to the club around 7 am and started to hand out the donuts........the oppo were very appreciative......(my guys less so as donuts are no substitute for bacon!!)

Coffee was served and I was still handing out the donuts, when their bar steward said "hope you're not planning to eat those in here?"  I laughed thinking he was joking, then horrifyingly realised he was deadly serious...........I even asked him if he was serious...." No food bought outside the premises to be consumed on the premises" 
Their captain was horrified and so embarrassed and couldn't apologise enough.

It's the overriding impression I now have of that club and wouldn't join it if they paid me.
Absolute jobsworth! :sbox:


----------



## Richuk123 (Feb 28, 2015)

Edgebaston Golf Club, 2006.

Played Mid-Week with the mother in law. have to say i was really impressed with the golf course , very nice and well manicured. we finished at 12 midday and thought we would have a drink/lunch. there was no one in the clubhouse, other than a very bored looking member of the bar staff. 

We walked through the door, and some old bloke came up to us and said "Excuse me, what do you think you are doing going into our establishment dressed like that?" I replied with "I've just finshed a round of golf at your establishment". after a brief pause his final shot  was "Although there is no one in the bar, you will not allowed to go in as your not in shirt, tie and jacket as per club rules".......................

The mother tried to pull me away but i couldn't resist one more dig "well you clearly can't be in here too, as you are not wearing the required attire". i then turned to walk away and he shouted, "i'm a member , don't you know". (i then flipped him the bird as i got in the car as he followed us out)

I know it was 8 years ago, but I've been playing golf since 1995 and played some top and posh courses in the UK and i have never in my experienced this level of snobbery, not before or since and sticks in my mind so clearly. it was such a shame as the course was lovely, but unless i had a corporate do there or something , i simply would not return.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 1, 2015)

This thread has rekindled the long-forgotten memory of the day my tie-die collarless orange t-shirt, camouflage shorts and yellow wellies ensemble caused quite a kerfuffle at Sponghill Valley Princes Course. 

I was escorted from the restaurant by the oldest member and some officious blighter called Brigadier (Rtd) Sir Geoffrey Duck-Hooker. And do you know, to this very day I just don't know what I did wrong! They had the cheek to confront me when I was on the phone too. Bloody rude!

As my old Dad would've said, "There's none as queer as folk, lad!"


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 1, 2015)

Think we need to see that ensemble at a Golf Monthly meet soon


----------

